# Lake Tanganyika vs. Lake Malawi???



## Tipsy (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello. I'm an amateur aquarium hobbyist and I was wondering if Malawi Cichlids and Tanganyika Cichlids can be together in the same tank? If not, why?

Thanks!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Tipsy said:


> Hello. I'm an amateur aquarium hobbyist and I was wondering if Malawi Cichlids and Tanganyika Cichlids can be together in the same tank? If not, why?
> 
> Thanks!


Some can - some can't. The full answer to that question could easily be a semester long college course.

What tank size (gallons and dimensions) and what are the top species you are looking at keeping?


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Goof is right. Here is an introduction to some of the basic compatibility questions.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/compatibility.php
Usually, the main concern will be aggression, esp. if you have some of the more aggressive mbuna (e.g., auratus, bumblebee, kenyi, johanni). Related to that is the fact that most people get Tangs for their interesting behaviors rather than color, and there is the potential that they will be stressed in a mixed tank and not thrive and reproduce.

Last, but not least, some of us prefer to keep fish of different regions separately because of aesthetics--it looks more "natural." We enjoy the challenge of replicating a habitat that might be found in one of the Rift Lakes, or a backwater of the Amazon, or a swift West African river, etc., and then stocking it with fish native to that region that might be found in those habitats. I would argue that fish kept in this manner are more likely to exhibit natural behavior and thrive, simply because you are providing them with a habitat that is as close as possible to that for which they are uniquely adapted.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

They can be mixed in the same aquarium. This is a good way to home some of the more aggressive tangs that can be a little more prohibitive in full Tang setups.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

as in Neolamprologus and Lepidiolamprologus I'm guessing?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

scrubjay said:


> as in Neolamprologus and Lepidiolamprologus I'm guessing?


Sure or Telmatochromis and Ctenochromis... even large julies and Chalinochromis can make good additions to a mixed aquarium.


----------

